

Coming soon. This document-oriented database sounds promising. - jb007
http://amisalabs.com

======
int64
Interesting!!! I am assuming your SQL implementation will support joins as
well.

~~~
jb007
I am part of the team working on this system. Yes, the SQL implementation will
support left outer and inner joins. Thanks.

